# GPS Battle: Garmin Edge 705 vs 800?



## myitch (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm new to bike GPS's. I'm only used to them portables for the cars. For cycling, a newbie. 

I want a GPS for:
Maps
Finding my way back if lost
Trail finding new trails
Screen can operate with gloves on
Water/weather proof

Don't really need:
calorie count
altitude
cadence
HR
Pretty face
Strava
Virtual training partner
blah blah blah

Is the 800 overkill for my purposes? Is the 705 good for the above? 

Any experience appreciated


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Check out the eTrex series, the most popular GPS for bikepacking.


----------



## rallyrcr (May 5, 2010)

or you could wait for the Garmin 900.....


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Aren't both 705 and 800 touch screens? That might be an issue with gloves. Something to consider.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> Aren't both 705 and 800 touch screens? That might be an issue with gloves. Something to consider.


It's a resistive touch screen; I can operate mine with gloves on, but not my cell phone, which uses a capacitive touch screen. I thought the 705 had a little joystick on the front in the middle though.

The Edge 800's mount can be finicky if you poke it from the side too much without supporting it with both hands - the tabs can snap off, and this was a major issue on the Edge 500 but not on the Edge 800 (worth mentioning though). That being said, the only reason to poke it from the side is to push the power button, which you shouldn't be doing too much. It uses a twist mount, which if you're placing it close to other objects can be bad as you'll have to rotate it to get it on and off and it might hit said object, e.g. I can't put mine too far up my stem otherwise it'll smack the clamp as I rotate it, even if it sits just fine once on.

Can't say much about the 705 other than it's a solid unit. IMO the 800 is a really, really nice device, I absolutely love mine, probably the only issue I've had to date is a software one - can't mass delete locations off the device easily (I have a way, but it's a hack).


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

The 705 isn't touch screen. It does have the joystick to navigate the screens. I have buddies with the 800 series and it drinks battery life big time. My 705 has been very reliable and very resistant to impact and water. It's been great for me.


----------



## bbbun (Nov 10, 2012)

For bikepacking, you can't really go wrong with either. I have the 800. Its more geared towards roadies, but it has all the functionality you need for bikepacking. I would choose whichever is available to you for less money.

With either one however, you will have to figure out a way to keep it charged through your journey. My 800 only has a 6 hour battery life with the brightness on minimum setting. I have run out of battery many, many times forcing me to take alternative, less adventurous routes. 

If you have a dynohub, a unit like the Bush & Muller E-werk can keep your GPS unit charged.


----------



## Reitstoen (Dec 25, 2011)

I have both the Garmin Edge 705 and 800.
I upgraded to the 800 cause it was a bit smaller, bigger screen and faster when zooming and panning maps. And the blue color was perfect with my bike 
It's also easier to install several maps on the 800.

I use the maps a lot to find new trails, and to find and log missing trails in Openstreetmap.

I've had no problems with battery life on my Edge 800. I've been running it for more than 10 hours, but don't remeber how much battery life it had left. If running the map on the screen i think it will use a bit more battery, cause it will use more CPU-power to keep rendering the map.

All in all I'm very happy with my Garmin Edge 800!


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I've got a 705 on my road bike. But for long rides (bikepacking), replaceable batteries are pretty important--so I use an eTrex on my mountain bike.


----------



## besoft (Dec 7, 2007)

I have had the 705 for a couple of years now and love it. The only thing i wish it had on it was a temputure reading, the 800 has that. Which ever one u get buy some screen protector to keep the screen from getting sratched.. i have gone 12hrs with 705 batteries. 
I have carried this goal zero battery set to recharge 705 when bikepacking
Goal Zero Guide 10 Plus Mobile Kit - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------

